# A.S.O. Schleppsystem selbst bauen!



## rtcy (27. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Angelboarder #h

wollte mal nachfragen, wer von euch die *A.S.O. Schleppsysteme* in den *Größen 1-3* hat? 
Leider konnte ich nirgends (von A.S.O. wahrscheinlich auch so gewollt ) die Maße zu den Systemen finden! #d
Falls von euch jemand diese Systeme in den o.g. Größen hat, wäre ich SEHR dankbar, wenn Ihr mir hierzu die Maße geben könntet :m

Folgende Maße wären für mich wichtig:
-Gesamtlänge (mit Draht)
-Höhe und Breite der Tauchschaufel
-Winkel der Tauchschaufel

Ich würde dann das Ergebnis mit Bildern hier posten!
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen :m

Liebe Grüße
Christopher |wavey:


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. März 2012)

*AW: A.S.O. Schleppsystem selbst bauen!*

Wir möchten doch jetzt nicht auf Teufelkommraus das ASO Team ärgern. Mal im ernst; hier bauen Leute Wobbler und viele andere sachen selber ohne direkt zu kopieren. Das sollte auch bei so einem System möglich sein.

Schnapp dir nen Gummifisch und passe die Maße des Systems selber an. Mit Größe und Winkel der Tauchschaufel kannst Du experimentieren.

Gruß,

Björn


----------

